# Netbeans langam und nicht 100% look und feel



## Netbeans (23. Okt 2007)

Da mein letztes Posting gelöscht wurde, was mir schon öfters passiert ist wenn ich was schlechtes über Java geschrieben habe, aber ich nicht den Glauben verloren habe das dies hier keine Sekte ist versuchen ich es nochmals:

ich probiere grade Netbeans6 beta unter meinem WindowsXP Laptop mit 1,1 GHZ und 640MB RAM und es ist unerträglich langsam und träge in der Bedienung. Ich habe das JDK 1.6 drauf, kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben.
Visual Studio 2005 läuft ganz normal, mal nur so zum Vergleich.

dassselbe Problem unter Vista nur das es hier schon schneller läuft aber halt immer noch sehr träge und ohne look und feel von Vista. Die Config unter Vista: AMD64 X2 3800+, 2GB RAM,Nvidia GTS8800 640MB

Irgendwelche Tipps oder wird der Beitrag einfach wieder gelöscht weil Swing anscheinend doch nicht so läuft wie von vielen hier erzählt?


----------



## The_S (23. Okt 2007)

Netbeans hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da mein letztes Posting gelöscht wurde, was mir schon öfters passiert ist wenn ich was schlechtes über Java geschrieben habe, aber ich nicht den Glauben verloren habe das dies hier keine Sekte ist versuchen ich es nochmals:



lol, willkommen in der Sekte ... ^^

Was für Plugins laufen denn alle in Netbeans? Welche Konfiguration? Bin ja sowieso mehr so der Eclipse verfechter ...


----------



## hupfdule (23. Okt 2007)

Tatsächlich. Dort findet er sich noch. Darf man mal fragen, was das soll? Wieso wurde der gesamte Thread gelöscht?

Aber wie schon dort gesagt, kann es gut sein, dass du einfach zu wenig RAM hast. Ich habe sogar eher gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht. Netbeans läuft bei mir sehr flott. Deutlich schneller als Eclipse z.B. 
Weitere sachdienliche Tipps zur Optimierung hab ich da nicht. Hast du ein 'nacktes' Netbeans oder hast du da noch zusätzliche Plugins drin?


----------



## Netbeans (23. Okt 2007)

Danke, endlich mal jemand der sich meinem Problem annimmt. Ähm ich habe die IDE und das JDK1.6 runtergeladen und installiert ohne besondere Einstellungen vorzunehmen. Ja und dann halt gestartet ohne ein Projekt anzulegen. Das XP auf dem Laptop schon etwas länger drauf, Vista hatte ich realativ frisch installiert und noch per OO Defrag gejagt.

Meine Vermutung ist einfach das Swing nicht das leistet was Jungs wie Wildcard oder auch andere hier erzählen. Wenn ich keine groben Fehler auf den zwei total unterschiedlichen Systemen gemacht habe dann ist Swing einfach mal langsam und hat sein eigenes Look und Feel. Ich will ja bloss wissen ob ich damit recht habe und es hinnehmen ist, oder ob ich irgendwie beschleunigen kann oder es vielleicht doch an der beta liegt, was ja auch ein Grund für das lame Verhalten wäre.


----------



## Netbeans (23. Okt 2007)

hupfdule hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tatsächlich. Dort findet er sich noch. Darf man mal fragen, was das soll? Wieso wurde der gesamte Thread gelöscht?
> 
> Aber wie schon dort gesagt, kann es gut sein, dass du einfach zu wenig RAM hast. Ich habe sogar eher gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht. Netbeans läuft bei mir sehr flott. Deutlich schneller als Eclipse z.B.
> Weitere sachdienliche Tipps zur Optimierung hab ich da nicht. Hast du ein 'nacktes' Netbeans oder hast du da noch zusätzliche Plugins drin?



Ich will es auch so flott haben, weil ich hier gelesen habe das z.B der GUI-Editor besser sein soll als der bei Eclipse.


----------



## hupfdule (23. Okt 2007)

Netbeans hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Vermutung ist einfach das Swing nicht das leistet was Jungs wie Wildcard oder auch andere hier erzählen. Wenn ich keine groben Fehler auf den zwei total unterschiedlichen Systemen gemacht habe dann ist Swing einfach mal langsam und hat sein eigenes Look und Feel. Ich will ja bloss wissen ob ich damit recht habe und es hinnehmen ist, oder ob ich irgendwie beschleunigen kann oder es vielleicht doch an der beta liegt, was ja auch ein Grund für das lame Verhalten wäre.


Nein, Swing ist nicht so langsam. Swing hat sein eigenes Look and Feel, kann dadurch vollkommeneigen aussehen, kann aber auch wie jede andere Windowsanwendung aussehen. Probier mal die 5.5er, ob die besser läuft. Ansonsten liegt es wohl eher an deinem schwachbrüstigen Rechner. Und da eher am RAM, wie ich vermute.


----------



## Netbeans (23. Okt 2007)

Unter Vista ist der Speed nach einem Neustart OK, aber auf meinem Laptop kann man die 6er Version nicht zum arbeiten nehmen. Ich weiss nicht was sie da gemacht haben aber es scheint ordenlich Resourcen zu verschlingen, aber wie gesagt auf dem DualCore System geht es ganz gut.


----------



## maki (23. Okt 2007)

> aber wie gesagt auf dem DualCore System geht es ganz gut.


Gibt's denn noch andere? 

Mal ernsthaft: Die allerneuste (Beta) Version einer Entwicklungsumgebung wird immer aktuelle Hardware vorraussetzen.


----------



## André Uhres (23. Okt 2007)

Das, was eine Anwendung langsam macht, hat wohl kaum etwas mit Swing zu tun, sondern mit den Prozessen, 
die das Programm anwendungsabhängig noch zusätzlich starten muss, um zum gewünschten Ergebnis zu kommen.

Wenn man allgemein sagt, NetBeans sei langsam, dann kann man sich kaum was drunter vorstellen.
Man müsste das erstmal etwas differenzieren. 
Hast du gleichzeitig noch andere Anwendungen laufen? Antivirus oder ähnliches im Hintergrund?
Wann genau ist NetBeans langsam?
- Beim Startup?
- Beim Kompilieren?
- Beim Refactoring?
- Beim Arbeiten mit dem Project Fenster?
- Beim Anlegen eines Projekts?
- Baim Öffnen eine Projekts?
- Beim Arbeiten im Design-Modus?
- Beim Arbeiten im Sourceeditor?
- Beim Ausführen des Projekts?
- Beim Debuggen?
- ...

Recommended Hardware Configurations (for Windows):
-Processor: 2.6 GHz Intel Pentium IV or equivalent
-Memory: 1 GB
-Disk space: 1 GB of free disk space


----------



## Netbeans (23. Okt 2007)

Ich habe bis auf Antivir nix weiter parallel laufen gehabt. Die Trägheit des Programm kam sofort zum Vorschein als einfach nur durch die Menus gestreift wurde und hat sich beim Arbeiten mit einem Standardprojekt wie Desktopapplikation fortgesetzt. 

Is schon hart das z.B VisualStudio 2005 auf dem Laptop super läuft und Netbeans deutlich träger bis überhaupt nicht nutzbar herausstellt. Da ich mit Java arbeiten möchte und auch den Laptop dafür benutzen will, nun meine Frage: welche IDE könnt ihr empfehlen?
 Am Laptop sollte es nicht liegen da es ja für C++ und C# entwicklung unter Codeblocks und VisualStudio auch ausrreicht und ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das Java sooooo viel mehr Leistung braucht.


----------



## André Uhres (23. Okt 2007)

Netbeans hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .. Am Laptop sollte es nicht liegen..


Wie gesagt:
Recommended Hardware Configurations (for Windows):
-Processor: 2.6 GHz Intel Pentium IV or equivalent
-Memory: 1 GB
-Disk space: 1 GB of free disk space

Was drunter liegt, macht natürlich auch langsam :wink:


----------



## maki (23. Okt 2007)

> Is schon hart das z.B VisualStudio 2005 auf dem Laptop super läuft und Netbeans deutlich träger bis überhaupt nicht nutzbar herausstellt. Da ich mit Java arbeiten möchte und auch den Laptop dafür benutzen will, nun meine Frage: welche IDE könnt ihr empfehlen?


Was genau möchtest du denn entwickeln?
Je nach Anwendungsfall unterscheidet sich da einiges.
Kannst ja trotzdem mal Netbeans 5.5 oder auch Eclipse probieren.


----------



## Netbeans (23. Okt 2007)

Thread hier kann geschlossen werden. Meine Vermutung das Swing immer noch recht träge im Vergleich zu nativen Widgets ist hat sich anscheinend bestätigt. Eclipse welches ja dank SWT mit nativen Widgets arbeitet läuft wie geschmiert auf dem Laptop. Also doch Swing die schlechtere Wahl was Look und Feel und Performance angeht, manchmal sollte man nicht auf andere hören sondern selbst probieren.

Dankeschön trotzdem für das nicht gleich wieder löschen des Threads bloss weil über Java etwas gemeckert wird und sowas ja sehr oft als Trollversuch abgetan wird, ist ja auch einfacher und angenehmer als mal was zuzugeben ;-). Schaut euch mal Foren wie das von Ubuntu an wie dort mit Kritik umgegangen wird oder wie wenig da mit RTFM oder "google doch mal" geantwortet wird. Das ist echt vorbildlich und es sollten sich hier einige mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden.  

Java ist halt noch nicht perfekt, was ja auch nicht schlimm ist.

Eine GUI wie Swing muss doch langsamer und vom Look anders sein. Es kann ja nicht alle erdenklichen Themes nachahmen, dafür ist es halt wirklich plattformunabhängig. Und da immer mehr GUI auch von der GPU dargestellt wird, wird auch Swing immer mehr zu kämpfen haben und sich über kurz oder lang auch per z.B.: OpenGL, was meiner Meinung nach fest in Java integriert gehört, erstell werden.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2007)

Deine Vermutungen sind nichts weiter als Vermutungen.
Das Zeichnen eines Widgets ist eine unkritische Sache, das dauert nicht lange, völlig egal ob man nun selbst zeichnet oder das Betriebssystem machen lässt. Das Zeichnen ist aber nur der aller kleinste Teil der Sache. Interessant ist, was im Hintergrund passiert. 
Das hier zeigt den Unterschied zwischen einer Anwendung die sich einmal langsam und einmal schnell anfühlt recht gut:
http://www.javalobby.org/eps/galbraith-swing-2/
Ich frage mich nur was du eigentlich erwartet hast? Du hast eine *Beta* unter den angegebenen *Minimal*anforderungen betrieben und dich über die Performance geärgert? Bei Einer Beta haben Entwickler erstmal andere Sorgen...



> Eclipse welches ja dank SWT mit nativen Widgets arbeitet läuft wie geschmiert auf dem Laptop.


Du vergleichst die Effizienz zweier gigantischer Anwendungen und reduzierst den entdeckten Unterschied einzig und alleine auf die Widgets? Das ist recht kurzsichtig gedacht und dementsprechend wenig aussagekräftig.

Übrigens gibt es auch 'Eclipse on Swing'. Damit wird SWT (welches ein Wrapper um native Resourcen ist) in Swing gewrappt, welches wieder als Wrapper um native Resourcen dient. Und siehe da, es läuft immer noch. Ich würde durch die zusätzliche Schicht (aber vor allem durch das frühe Stadium der Implementierung) zwar Performanceunterschiede erwarten, aber ich denke es zeigt, das es nicht das Toolkit ausmacht.
http://eos.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Netbeans (23. Okt 2007)

Ja wenn ich bei den Anwendungen nix weiter mache als durch die Menus zu huschen dann kann ich das recht gut nur auf das GUI-Framework reduzieren. Speicher braucht Netbeans ohne Projekt gut 180MB also ist das nicht das Problem und CPU Last geht auf voll nur wenn ich die Menus durchquere hier hängt also schon mal was und verursacht ganz schöne CPU Last.

Ich werde das einfach mal selbst testen demnächst.

Die gleichen Widgets und Menus per AWT, SWT, Swing, C#/.NET und C++/QT, dann sehe ich was am langsamsten ist. Meine Vermutung ist ja Swing was ja auch logisch wäre, denn auch wenn Swing wenig Overhead haben sollte, so rechnet sich das bei einer komplexen GUI schon recht schnell auf. Aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2007)

Du vergisst das Netbeans (wie auch Eclipse) nur ein Rahmen ist, dessen Inhalt (Buttons, Menüs,...) aufgrund der PlugIns aufgebaut wird. Vielleicht passiert da etwas mehr im Hintergrund als du vermuten würdest?
Ich brauche nur an die 20 Eclipse-PlugIns an denen ich arbeite zu denken und mir zu überlegen wie viele SelectionListener da registriert sind... 
Auf die Schnelle konnte ich nicht mehr als diese zwei Benchmarks finden. Für sonderlich Aussagekräftig halte ich keinen davon.
Ich konnte bisher auch noch keinen finden bei dem SWT schneller ist (ich entwickle übrigens hauptsächlich mit SWT...).
http://cosylib.cosylab.com/pub/CSS/DOC-SWT_Vs._Swing_Performance_Comparison.pdf
http://www.javalobby.org/java/forums/t78884.html


----------



## Netbeans (23. Okt 2007)

Ja ok die Benchmarks sprechen für ein schnelles Swing, aber ich teste sowas dann doch lieber selbst besonders wenn sich eine Seite Javalobby nennt ;-)

Ja klar kann da im Hintergrund noch mehr ablaufen wenn die Menus aufgerufen werden, aber ich hätte nie erwartet das eine IDE in der noch kein Projekt geöffnet ist so an den Resourcen zerrt. Die einzige Software die vergleichbar an den Resourcen zieht ohne großartig was zu leisten ist Vista.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2007)

Netbeans hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja ok die Benchmarks sprechen für ein schnelles Swing, aber ich teste sowas dann doch lieber selbst besonders wenn sich eine Seite Javalobby nennt ;-)


Ach! SWT ist kein Java? Das ist mir neu...


----------



## Roar (23. Okt 2007)

der post wurde gelöscht weil es einfach nur ein schlecht getarnter trollpost ist um von deinen dummen äußerungen im .net thread abzuelnken (ja wir wssen dass du der selbe bist :roll
darum auch dieser thread jetzt geschlossen.


----------

